# Running 2 Canister filters on one tank?



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Sold my 55 Gallon which had a Fluval 306 and now I have my 60 gallon Mbuna tank with a 406. Can I had the 306 and have both running? They are some dirty little fish and even with a once a week water change. They're like dogs....they have their poop spot. Plus I use a turkey baster and blow the sand to get a lot of it out then use a vacuum between. Something relaxing about that


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes you can run both filters on the 60G tank without any problems. You can also adjust the angle of the filter output to help stir up debris.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yes, you can. I have seen people run 3 filters on one tank.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yea for sure. Even recommended.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

You absolutely can, and on bigger tanks probably a really good idea:
I toyed around with doing a wye connection for a single large canister and having two inputs, but having two filters is better because you can do maintenance on one and not worry about cycle issues. With two filters you could even replace the bio media in one and not have issues. In my current setup as shown in the pic, I have 4 liters of Seachem Matrix in the bigger filter and 2 liters of ceramic rings in the smaller one. I also use the smaller one to run carbon or purigen in.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesome! Only one problem. I have one of those Marineland 60 gallon tanks that came as an ensemble. We bought it off Craigslist and they guy was running bio wheels, 2 of them. I prefer canister. So the stand is not made for canisters. I have my 406 on the left side with the tubing running up sideways to the opposite end and the 306 will go to the right and it has shorter hoses so we'll switch them. I wish we could just pull the tank out further to put them behind. I don't really care about looks. But worry about the effectiveness since it says to run the lines straight up the back. Having the filters out in the open is just a fact of life. Here is what I have now. This weekend I will be adding the 306.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the same exact ensemble as you. Got it for $150 dollars on sale at Petco which I thought was a good deal for the tank, stand, lights, and lids. I run two AC110's as filtration. The stand is meant for HOB filters. Petco had/has (I think most of these 60g ensembles were brought in for Black Friday and are gone now) an ensemble with the same tank but a stand that is meant for canister filters.

Very nice tank scaping by the way!


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

binnyskyle said:


> I have the same exact ensemble as you. Got it for $150 dollars on sale at Petco which I thought was a good deal for the tank, stand, lights, and lids. I run two AC110's as filtration. The stand is meant for HOB filters. Petco had/has (I think most of these 60g ensembles were brought in for Black Friday and are gone now) an ensemble with the same tank but a stand that is meant for canister filters.
> 
> Very nice tank scaping by the way!


Yeah I figured about the stand and those bio wheels just don't do it with cichlids. I wish I had a stand that worked for canisters. My husband bought this tank first as a community but I took it because they were in a 56 gallon column tank. I'de like a shorter tank to but what are you going to do? And they keep spitting out fry which only a few have survived. He had an acrylic 150 but got ride of that and bought a glass 180 for his community tank. Addicting hobby.

Thanks for the compliment. Every rock is from my back yard. Except the mangrove root is from Petsmart. I like to pull them out every now again and clean them because there are some nice rocks in there.


----------

